# Do you know any (furry) transformation games ?



## Naiyro (Jun 8, 2019)

Hello there,

I'm looking for games with transformation as a main theme.

I recently found Changed. A very cute game that can be found on Steam. And I now hope to find others.

Do you know any ??

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 8, 2019)

That's ... an oddly specific theme, isn't it?  Typically, games that are premised around transformation will try to design it into their mechanics somehow because otherwise it's really just cosmetic theming, right?

Anyway, a few I can think of off the top of my head:
- Super Mario Odyssey:  Maybe you've heard about this game somewhere.  Anyway, it's not _technically_ TF but Cappy can possess people and creatures (taking Mario with him in the process) which turns out to be a lot of fun.
- Scaler (PS2): The premise is a kid gets sucked into an alternate world inhabited mainly by anthropomorphic lizards (he gets turned into a blue one in the process).  He acquires a variety of platforming-oriented abilities (wall climb, etc.) throughout the game, plus a few transformations into other specific creatures in certain levels.  It's a competent (but otherwise forgettable) platformer of the PS2 era.
- Threads of Fate (PSX):  You get your choice of two protagonists in this action-adventure/RPG game.  The girl is a spellcaster while the boy has the ability to shapeshift into various monsters.


----------



## Naiyro (Jun 9, 2019)

You think so ? I guess you're right ....

More than cosmetic and more than mechanics I like when the story (or a part of it) turn around it. Look at The legend of Zelda Twilight Princess for example. The transformation of Link into a wolf is very important for the scenario (Meeting Midona, Trying to become human again, Being forced to become a wolf again to move forward, His friends do not recognize him and fear him in his wolf form).

Anyway, thank you very much  for your answer ! It seems a little different from what I'm looking for but I will look in detail about what it is and see if I can enjoy them.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 9, 2019)

I considered mentioning Twilight Princess, but ultimately edited it out before posting.  You're right about how it is presented initially, though you use less of Link's wolf form as you progress through the game, in favor of the traditional Zelda formula.


----------



## Baalf (Jun 9, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> - Super Mario Odyssey:  Maybe you've heard about this game somewhere.  Anyway, it's not _technically_ TF but Cappy can possess people and creatures (taking Mario with him in the process) which turns out to be a lot of fun.



I feel like Odyssey takes a serious quantity over quality approach. Too much of the forms have one basic function, and end up being tedious to  control.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh yes, another pair that come to mind:

- Wonder Boy 3: The Dragon's Trap - The third entry in the old Wonder Boy series (but recently received an HD remake, titled simply "Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap").  The second game had the titular hero setting out on a long, arcade-style quest to slay the Mecha Dragon and restore peace to Monster World; the third game begins in that final chapter, starting you off right in the Mecha Dragon's dungeon, unaware that once you kill it, its dying spirit puts a curse on you, turning you into a lizard.  This kicks off a new adventure where you have to slay other dragons wreaking havoc in the world, each time receiving a new curse (and a new shape).  And being a 2D sidescroller from the 8/16 bit era, that's literally all the narrative you'll ever get; no real NPCs to talk to, etc.  Nonetheless, each form has unique platforming abilities and that forms the basis for how you explore the region.

- Monster Boy and the Cursed Kingdom: Save for the title, it's an official sequel to the Wonder Boy games.  Jin's uncle recently went crazy and transformed everyone in the kingdom into assorted anthropomorphic animals.  Similar to the Dragon's Trap, Jin himself winds up cursed as well, and has to embark on a quest to collect some sacred relics, each one bestowing a new shape with unique abilities that are likewise central to the game's exploration.  There really isn't much exploration of the TF theme from a narrative perspective (just a few nods here and there, blink and you'll miss 'em), but the level design is a stellar Metroidvania-style 2D platformer.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm surprised Altered Beast, in all three of its incarnations (the arcade and Genesis game, the GBA game, and a fairly obscure PS2 spinoff), hasn't come up here yet.  The first two might have only had it on a one-form-per-level basis (the PS2 game was a little more complex than that), but transformation is kind of a core aspect of the series.


The other game that comes to mind when I think transformation is a beat-em-up called Metamorphic Force - but that one is very limited in its use of transformation unless you're having to continue all the time.  Also arcade-only, unfortunately...


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2019)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Also arcade-only, unfortunately...


That's how you know it was the 90s.

Also, another minor example that comes to mind: Chrono Cross.  Halfway through the game there's a plot twist.  It's kinda spoilerific, but you lose your party allies (for the time being), your skillset gets inverted to the opposing element, and anyone who should be able to recognize you (actually quite few in context) doesn't.


Spoiler



To be more specific, you're swapped with an opposing character and thrown into the world's parallel counterpart.


Spoiler



again.






And then there's the character Kevin from Seiken Densetsu 3 (now actually localized! "Trials of Mana").  He's half-beastman, which causes him to turn into a bipedal wolf under stress (which actually happens during gameplay; any time you go into combat at night he turns into a wolf) but the incident which triggered it, though ultimately not his fault, is something he regrets deeply.  This does get swept aside in favor of the larger adventure he finds himself in the midst of, but if you chose him as your central character it does receive some added details.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 14, 2019)

NES Games!


MONSTER PARTY: You fuse with a gargoyle dragon creature, and then transform into him in game!

SNOW BROS: 2 brothers are cursed into snowmen!

SUPER MARIO BROS 3: You appear in a partial raccoon suit, or a full tanuki suit!

WEREWOLF: THE LAST WARRIOR: You turn from man to werewolf!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2019)

Mega Man ZX Advent is the closest thing I can think of, I guess? It's kind of a cumbersome game in that most of the forms are pretty overly limited for how much emphasis is put on it for being the game's main gimmick. But some have some fun uses. Certainly a lot better than...



BennyJackdaw said:


> I feel like Odyssey takes a serious quantity over quality approach. Too much of the forms have one basic function, and end up being tedious to  control.


Seriously this.
Mario's power ups traditionally were always complimentary; an _addition_ to his moveset rather than a singular throw away use. Odyssey's forms got old quick.
The ones where the movement is deliberately, weirdly botched just to force you to get rid of it after it's singular purpose (Hammer Bros is the best example I can give) are the most annoying. Shame because some of them like that flying fish and the Sherman were almost fun.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 17, 2019)

"SENRAN KAGURA Peach Ball" is based around girls transforming into animals as they wear fursona gear (tails, ears, etc). It's pretty cute anime style fun!

store.steampowered.com: SENRAN KAGURA Peach Ball on Steam


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 17, 2019)

Bloody Roar and Elder Scrolls?


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 20, 2019)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> I'm surprised Altered Beast, in all three of its incarnations (the arcade and Genesis game, the GBA game, and a fairly obscure PS2 spinoff), hasn't come up here yet.  The first two might have only had it on a one-form-per-level basis (the PS2 game was a little more complex than that), but transformation is kind of a core aspect of the series.
> 
> 
> The other game that comes to mind when I think transformation is a beat-em-up called Metamorphic Force - but that one is very limited in its use of transformation unless you're having to continue all the time.  Also arcade-only, unfortunately...


Came here to say Altered Beast lol

Play the arcade version, it's way better than the home port on Genesis


----------



## Baalf (Nov 21, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> That's how you know it was the 90s.
> 
> Also, another minor example that comes to mind: Chrono Cross.  Halfway through the game there's a plot twist.  It's kinda spoilerific, but you lose your party allies (for the time being), your skillset gets inverted to the opposing element, and anyone who should be able to recognize you (actually quite few in context) doesn't.
> 
> ...



It's kind of silly that the regular beastmen just turn into wolves, but a half beast man goes full-on werewolf.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 21, 2019)

Bloody Roar


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 21, 2019)

Besides Changed, there's also The Pirate's Fate, another indie furry transformation game
store.steampowered.com: The Pirate's Fate on Steam


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 21, 2019)

Diablo 2 and the upcoming Diablo 4 both have druids that transform into werewolves and werebears.
Pretty much every mainline Elder Scrolls game has a werewolf transformation.
There's Altered Beast, an arcade game that came out on many platforms where you turn the main character from muscle man to ripped af muscle man to beast forms like wolves, bears, dragons, etc.
Bloody Roar, a fighting game series where every character can transform into an animal of some kind once their meter builds up enough.
Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines has a clan of vampires called Gangrel, which can transform into a were-bat/wolf with their War Form.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 21, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> It's kind of silly that the regular beastmen just turn into wolves, but a half beast man goes full-on werewolf.


Because werewolves are high-tier enemies (that you DO encounter later in the game), so instead of just scaling them down in level they just swapped in regular wolves.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 22, 2019)

Changed was awesome!
It's not the main theme, but I recommend Cataclysm: Dark Days Ahead cataclysmdda.org: Cataclysm: Dark Days Ahead
It's a post-apocalyptic sandbox survival RPG. In it you can mutate into wolf-men, cat-women, birds, lizards, everything in between and more.
The mutation mechanic is very involved and significantly alters how you interact with the world. It takes a lot of careful planning to get the mutations you desire (and you can't get everything you want). It's a bit of a late-game stuff, but it's very interesting, and the game is really good: I thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 22, 2019)

Anyone remember those really shitty Animoprh games? Just me?

Probably for the best.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 23, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Anyone remember those really shitty Animoprh games? Just me?
> 
> Probably for the best.


I think I ran across a copy of one back in the day ... played maybe 10 minutes of it?  Yeah, licensed games are generally ungood.


----------



## Licari (Nov 30, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Bloody Roar


WOAH!! I've been looking for this game for ages ~ <3 never knew the name of it~ thanks!


----------

